# Cups install problem. (ghostscript8-nox11 already installed)



## naguz (Feb 8, 2010)

The output speaks for itself, I hope. 


```
--->  Installing the new version via the port
===>  Installing for ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/ghostscript/fonts/a010013l.pfb - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: jpeg.10 - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: png.5 - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: cupsimage.2 - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: fontconfig.1 - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if print/ghostscript8-nox11 already installed
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of print/ghostscript8-nox11
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100208-84812-ef4sa0-0 env make BATCH=yes DEPENDS_TARGET=package reinstall
** Fix the installation problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'print/cups' because a requisite port 'print/ghostscript8-nox11' failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! print/ghostscript8-nox11      (install error)
        * print/cups
[root@osserver /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11]# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for print/ghostscript8-nox11
===>   ghostscript8-nox11 not installed, skipping
[root@osserver /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11]# make reinstall
===>  Installing for ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/ghostscript/fonts/a010013l.pfb - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: jpeg.10 - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: png.5 - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: cupsimage.2 - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: fontconfig.1 - found
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if print/ghostscript8-nox11 already installed
===>   ghostscript8-nox11-8.64_6 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of print/ghostscript8-nox11
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11.
[root@osserver /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11]# pkgdb -F
--->  Checking the package registry database
[root@osserver /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8-nox11]#
```

So I can't install it because it is installed, and canÃ¦t uninstall it because it isn't. And the ports db seems fine. I tried "make install -V FORCE_PKG_REGISTER" and didn't get any errors, but still tells me it's not installed i I try to deinstall.

What to do?


----------



## naguz (Feb 8, 2010)

pkg_deinstall -f worked. But why was that necessary? Why didn't make deinstall see it as installed when make install did?


----------

